# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  نمونه برنامه انبارداری کامل

## id1385

با سلام 
این برنامه رو اگه تشکرات به 100 برسه می ذارم واسه دانلود اگه هم نرسه می ذارم واسه دانلود  :بامزه: 
*به شرطی که آقای (م.ق) از قدرت استفاده نکرده و حذف نکنن* 

تصاویری از محیط برنامه 






























قسمت رمز : رمز دیکد شده تا در صورت ایمپورت شدن برنامه باز هم ورود به برنامه امکانپذیر نباشد 





با آرزوی موفقیت تک تک دوستان !

 :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## ghafeleh1370

*خوب بزار دیگه!!!!!
حالا اگه واقعا خوب باشه که یه تشکر چه قابل داره! دوتا تشکر می زنیم
*

----------


## nasim6

لطفاً هر چه زودتر برنامه را برای دانلود بگذارید باتشکر از شما دوست عزیز

----------


## Fatollah_ghazi

سلام دمت گرم زودتر بذارش  واسه دانلود :تشویق:

----------


## مهدی قربانی

[quote=id1385;985551]با سلام 
این برنامه رو اگه تشکرات به 100 برسه می ذارم واسه دانلود اگه هم نرسه می ذارم واسه دانلود  :بامزه: 
*به شرطی که آقای (م.ق) از قدرت استفاده نکرده و حذف نکنن* 


قربان اگر فعالیت کاربر مخل و مغایر با قوانین نباشه که بنده مریض نیستم دست به حذف و ویرایش بزنم !!! 

اما یک نکته ....
یعنی با این نگرش شما بنده و سایر دوستان هم برای ارائه انواع نمونه ها و راه حلهایی که ارائه دادیم باید درخواست ثبت تشکر از سایرین می کردیم !!!؟؟؟
اگر قرار بود دوستان برای هر نمونه یا راهکاری که می خواستن در این انجمن ارائه کنن دست به راه اندازی تاپیک جمع آوری تشکر بزنن که خوب الان هزاران هزار پست و تاپیک زائد داشتیم !!!!!
 در آخر لطف کنید چنانچه خواستید دوستانتون رو به فیض اکمل برسونید نمونه رو در تاپیک دیتابیسها و نمونه های کاربردی قرار بدید تا بهتر در دسترس قرار بگیره .

----------


## id1385

سلام

اول اینکه: آقا / خانم من کشته مرده تشکر نیستم فقط این تایپیکو زدم ببینم *بازم پست من حذف می شه یا نه* ؟ اگه نتونستم منظورمو برسونم معذرت خواهی !
بعدش : آقای قربانی من از شما معذرت می خوام 

و اما :
برنامه رو برای دانلود گذاشتم توی دو تا پارت 
اینم *لینک دانلود مستقیم.*
اول بگم که من این اولین برنامه بود که با اکسس نوشتم و چون ازش چیزی نمی دونستم خیلی خیلی مبتدیانه نوشته شده *پس* خرده نگیرین !
بعدش امکانات برنامه :


قابلیت تعریف کاربرقابلیت تعریف مشتریقابلیت تعریف دسته و گروه برای کالاتعریف کالا و اختصاص به گروه خاصقابلیت پیش فاکتور (تکمیل نشده ولی طراحی شده است)ثبت فروش خیلی راحت و سریعلیست فروش
            » قابلیت چاپ صدور ثبت شده 
            » ویرایش صدور (با حفظ انبار)
            » حذف صدور 

گزارش
         » موجودی انبار
         » تفکیک فروش (فروشهای انجام شده)
         » گزارش تولید
         » گزارش ورود کالا به انبار 
         » گزارش کالای خاص (تکمیل نشده)
         » گزارش سفارشی (تکمیل نشده)

ثبت تولید و ورود کالا به انبارویراش و یا حذف کالای تولید شده و یا ورودی به انبار (ناقص)
این برنامه رو تو اون شرکتی که کار می کنم استفاده می کنیم و تا امروز به مشکلی برنخورده و تونسته جواب گو باشه و من خوشحالم از اینکه تونستم این کار رو انجام بدم ولی به دل نگیری نمی دونستم اکسس انقد ضعف داشته باشه ولی چون شروع کرده بودم مجبور بودم ادامه بدم برای صحت این جملم می تونید اولین فرمی رو که من طراحی کردم (تعریف مشتری) رو با آخرین فرمهایی که طراحی کردم (پیش فاکتور و گزارش سفارشی) رو با هم مقایسه کنید.
انگار خیلی شد ببخشید ولی بازم می گم این برنامه رو یک مبتدی نوشته پس خرده مورده در کار نباشه لطفاً!!! 
فعلاً که دارم به امتحاناتم فکر میکنم چون خیلی نزدیک شده بعد از امتحانات اگه خدا بخواد یک برنامه کاملتری با کدنویسی خیلی کم خواهم نوشت.
فقط دوستان اگه کسی برنامه رو تکمیلتر کرد بازم بذاره برا دانلود.
_برای مشاهده دیتابیس و فرمها،گزارشات،... از پنجره + f11 استفاده کنید. 

_ تشکر از همه ی دوستان بالاخص دوستانی که تا اینجا رو خوندن  :بامزه: 


*لطفاً هر دو فایل ضمیمه را دانلود نمایید.و یا از لینک زیر استفاده کنید.*



```
http://www.mytabligh.com/anbar-89.zip
حجم : 844.61 کیلوبایت 
```

----------


## ali190

باسلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت شما جناب id1385 و سایر دوستان
از ارائه این sample کمال تشکر  و امتنان را از خدمتتون دارم 
میشه منظورتون رو در مورد ضعیف بودن اکسس یک مقدا واضحتر و با جزئیات بیشتر بیان کنید.
باز هم از شما به خاطر نمونه ای که در اختیار همه قرار دادید تشکر میکنم.

----------


## id1385

خواهش می کنم 
البته بازم می گم شاید نتونستم منظورمو برسونم وگرنه هیچ قصدی نسبت به دوستان  و یا عزیزانی که خیلی راحت می تونن با این برنامه کار کنن رو ندارم.
من زیاد با اکسس کار نکرده ام یعنی در اصل من زیاد با کامپیوتر کار ندارم چون رشته من ”حقوق“ هست. ولی در کار با این برنامه احساس کردم زیاد انعطاف نداره و هر چیزی رو که بخوای نمی شه پیاده کنی. البته شاید من نمی تونم یا نتونستم  :چشمک:

----------


## sainagroup

سلام ممنون بابت برنامه ولی رمز ورود چیه؟!

----------


## id1385

> سلام ممنون بابت برنامه ولی رمز ورود چیه؟!





نام کاربری : عطا امینی - پشتیبانی 
*رمز ورود : 123*

----------


## moalla

جالب کار کردی
اگه واقعا برنامه اولتونه بهتون تبریک میگم. من با اکسس زیاد برنامه نوشتم اما دهمین برنامم هم مثل اولین برنامه شما نبود. یه نکته جالب برنامتون این بود که کاربر پسند بود. یعنی میشد مثلا با دو سه تا فرم کاربرنامه نویستون رو راحت کنید اما توی یه فرم زحمت بیشتری کشیده بودید که کاربر همه چیزهایی که نیاز داره رو همونجا در اختیار داشته باشه.
نکته دیگه برنامتون گرافیک بصری ساده و سنگین برنامتون بود.
اول که خوندم نوشتید اکسس انعطاف نداره گفتم حتما زیاد آشنا نیستید اما برنامه شما نشون میده آشنایی نسبی خوبی دارین. اما حالا که برنامه رو گذاشتین بگین چه انعطافی مد نظرتون بوده و برنامه بهتون جواب نداده تا بقیه نظرشون رو بگن
موفق باشید

----------


## smderfan

سلام و خداقوت 
برنامه بسیار خوبی طراحی کرده اید. از اینکه زحمت کشیدید و برنامه خودتون رو برای بچه های انجمن آپ نمودید من به نوبه خودم بسیار سپاسگزارم. من برنامه های زیادی با اکسس نوشتم و می دونم چقدر باید اطلاعات جمع آوری کرد تا یک برنامه به نحو احسن کار کنه ..... 
برنامه اکسس خیلی برنامه خوبیه برای طراحی برنامه ها در حد متوسط ولی اگر بشه از بانک SQL کمک گرفت فکر کنم دیگه مشکلی نداشته باشه. 

لطفاً از اساتید محترم اگر کسی در زمینه SQL و شبکه کار کرده ما رو در این زمینه و طریقه استفاده از یک بانک SQL در اکسس کمک کنه تا این مشکل هم براحتی حل بشه.

در لینک زیر می تونید نمونه برنامه حسابداری کاکتوس که با رابط SQL هست رو بصورت Demo دریافت کنید.

http://cactus.ir/tabid/103/Default.aspx

----------


## ali190

باسلام
من با smderfan کاملاً موافقم
در این انجمن از ارتباط اکسس و sql (استفاده از اکسس بعنوان اینترفیس و sql server بعنوان بانک) جسته و گریخته بکرات بحث شده ولی متاسفانه بحث یک دفعه ناتمام رها شده و در نهایت کل مطلب برای همه در حاله ای از ابهام باقی مونده.
sql server از اون برنامه های سنگین هست .
از دوستان خواهش میکنم اگر کسی در این باره (استفاده از اکسس بعنوان اینترفیس و sql server بعنوان بانک) تجربه داره و پروژه ای رو با این روش پیاده سازی کرده از ابتدای کار یعنی نصب sql server تا ارتباطش با اینترفیس اکسس و مراحل بعدی تنظیمات شبکه و غیره رو در قالب یک مثال ساده  بصورت پله پله توضیح بده تا همه دوستان در بحث شبکه بتونن یک جهش خوب داشته باشن.
باز هم از اشاره دقیق جناب smderfan عزیز  کمال تشکر و امتنان رو دارم
یاعلی

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
اول از همه دوستان تشکر می کنم که نظر لطف دارند.



> بله اولین کار اکسسیم بود


بله منم کاملاً با دوستان موافقم که در مورد شبکه و استفاده از Sql بحث بشه، من این برنامه رو توی شرکت بین چند تا سیستم شیر کردم و سه تا کاربر رو روی برنامه امتحان کردم که برنامه رو بطور جداگانه باز کردند و اطلاعات وارد کردند و تغییرات ذخیره شد ولی اینجا کل برنامه رو باز کردند.
دوستان و اساتید اگه لطف کنن نظراتشون و راهکارهاشونو بگن ممنون می شیم.




```
کلیپای فلش من (قبل از سربازیم)
http://www.mytabligh.com/flash/
```

----------


## masoud903

با سلام و تشکر از برنامه ای که گذاشتید و بزرگواریتون
در مورد فرم login به کار رفته در این برنامه، چون دی کد شده فکر کنم اگر پسورد هم عوض کنیم عمل نکنه
من عملکرد این کد رو می خواستم و اینکه اگر ممکنه اصلاح شده این کد رو بذارید ممنون میشم
چون من پسورد رو تغییر دادم عمل نکرد از طرفی شرح عملکرد این کد هم برام مهمه
هر کدوم از دوستان یا اساتید اگه لطف کنند ممنون میشم
Dim Code As String, DataString As String, Temp As String
Sub Translate()
Dim Code As String
Code = ""
Dim I As Integer
Dim location As Integer
Temp$ = ""
For I = 1 To Len(DataString$)
location = (I Mod Len(Code$)) + 1
Temp$ = Temp$ + Chr$(Asc(Mid$(DataString$, I, 1)) Xor _
Asc(Mid$(Code$, location, 1)))
Next I
End Sub

----------


## id1385

> با سلام و تشکر از برنامه ای که گذاشتید و بزرگواریتون
> در مورد فرم login به کار رفته در این برنامه، چون دی کد شده فکر کنم اگر پسورد هم عوض کنیم عمل نکنه
> من عملکرد این کد رو می خواستم و اینکه اگر ممکنه اصلاح شده این کد رو بذارید ممنون میشم


همونطور که گفتم بعضی قسمتهای برنامه رو باید تکمیل کنیم یکیش همین مورد - یکی ویرایش مشتری ثبت شده هستش 

شما باید یه فرم ویرایش کاربر درست کنید و توی اون رمز رو فراخونی کنید (توی قسمتی که رمز رو چک می کنه این اکشن نوشته شده است) بعد دوباره با همین فرمول می تونید رمز خورد رو بصورت دیکد شده عوض کنید. البته این قسمت که گقتم رمز رو فراخونی کنید برای موردی هستش که از کاربر برای تعویض رمز رمز قبلی رو بخواد و گرنه اصلاً نیازی به این کار هم نیست.
و اما دیکد کردن با این قطعه کد توی فرم new_user هستش.
اگه تو قسمت کد نویسی این فرم برید متوجه می شید.
توی فرم لاگین دکمه کاربر جدید غیر فعاله چون نرسیدم که تکمیلش کنم در اصل این قسمتها برام تو حاشیه بودن و فقط می خواستم برنامه کار کنه و جوابی که ازش می خواستم رو بگیرم که شد این کار. 
ان شا الله بعد از امتحاناتم بعضی قسمتها هست که باید تکمیل کنیم .

ویرایش / حذف کاربرویرایش / حذف مشتریتکمیل قسمت پیش فاکتورذخیره صدور جدید بصورت خامویرایش تولید / ورود کالا (الان فقط حذف هستش)ثبت وقایع (عملکرد کاربران)
نحوه ثبت کاربر:
این یک فانکشن هست که string رو می گیره و تبدیل به کد می کنه مثل php


Sub Translate()
Dim Code As String
Code = "5SrS÷9@rq×Ïä‡Ÿœ"
Dim I As Integer
Dim location As Integer
Temp$ = ""
For I% = 1 To Len(DataString$)
location% = (I% Mod Len(Code$)) + 1
Temp$ = Temp$ + Chr$(Asc(Mid$(DataString$, I%, 1)) Xor _
Asc(Mid$(Code$, location%, 1)))
Next I%
End Sub

code =چارترهای دیکد
DataString=استیرنگ و یا نوشته ای که قراره دیکد بشه 
Translate= فراخوانی فرمان دیکد

'cod
   Code = "5SrS÷9@rq×Ïä‡Ÿœ"
' mored baraye cod shodan
DataString = txt_pass.Value
' cod shodan
Translate
الان ما خروجی دیکد شده داریم و توی Temp$ ذخیره شده و اونو وارد فیلد رمز می کنیم 

rst.Fields("pass") = Temp$



نحوه اعتبار سنجی رمز 


رمز دیکد شده از جدول رو فراخونی می کنیم و اونو توی DataString می ریزیم که این DataString در فانکشن دیکد به کار رفته 
DataString = txt_user.Column(1)
و بعد فانکشن رو فراخونی می کنیم 
Translate
الان رمز رو به حالت اول برمیگردونیم و شروع به اعتبار سنجی و مطابقت دادن رمز وارد شده در قسمت تکست باکس رمز و ذخیره شده در جدول می کنیم که بعد با یک select case ساده می تونیم به کاربر بگیم که رمز معتبر و یا بی اعتبار هست 
Select Case txt_pas
Case Is = Temp$
DoCmd.ShowToolbar "main_toolbar", acToolbarYes
DoCmd.Close acForm, "Fr_login"
Case Is <> Temp$
درمواردی که رمز وارد شده با رمز ثبت شده مطابقت ندارد - هر دستوری رو می تونید در این قسمت بنویسید اعم از پیغام خطا، خروج، بلاک کردن ....



موفق باشید

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
دو تا تغییر در برنامه دادم و اونو گذاشتم برای دانلود

تکمیل قسمت جستجو در لیست مشتریانرفع خطای موجود در انتخاب سریال صدور در ثبت صدور
موفق باشید

----------


## masoud903

با تشکر از شما چند تا سوال داشتم
1-چطور میشه محدودیتهایی برای هر کاربر ایجاد کرد مثلا کاربر 1 فقط به یه سری از جدولها و امکانات دسترسی داشته باشه و کاربر 2 به یه سری چیزایی دیگه
2-در مورد فرم login و تغییر پسورد یک کاربر خیلی تلاش کردم بتونم انجامش دم اما متاسفانه چون به vba اونقدرا مسلط نیستم موفق نشدم .امکانش هست این مثال رو تکمیل کنید ؟ واقعا ممنون میشم

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
فردا براتون یه نمونه ساده رو طراحی کنم و آپ کنم.

----------


## masoud903

خیلی ممنونم و منتظر 
من این کد رو نوشتم با توجه به راهنماییهای شما،کجاش مورد داره که اجرا نمیکنه؟

Private Sub Command46_Click()
Dim c_pass As String
Dim db As Database
Dim rst As Recordset
Set db = CurrentDb
'--------------------------------
'cod
Code = "5SrS÷9@rq×Ïä‡Ÿœ"
' mored baraye cod shodan
DataString = Txt11.Value
' cod shodan
Translate
'--------------------------------
Set rst = db.OpenRecordset("user")
If Txt11.Value <> "" Then
rst.Fields("user") = kar2.Value
rst.Fields("pass") = Temp$

'===========
End If
End Sub

اگر ممکنه یه نمونه بذارید.ممنون

----------


## id1385

با سلام 

شما دیتابیس رو باز کردید 
تیبل مورد نظرتون رو هم باز کردید ولی بعد از اعتبار سنجی Tesxt11 فرمانی نداده اید یعنی باید از فرمان* rst.AddNew* استفاده کنید.
و بعد از وارد کردن محتوای تکست باکسهاتون تیبل رو آپدیدت کنید یعنی از فرمان *rst.Update* استفاده کنید و آخر سر هم اونو با *rst.Close* ببندید 



```
Private Sub Command46_Click()
Dim c_pass As String
Dim db As Database
Dim rst As Recordset
Set db = CurrentDb
'--------------------------------
'cod
Code = "5SrS÷9@rq×Ïä‡Ÿœ"
' mored baraye cod shodan
DataString = Txt11.Value
' cod shodan
Translate
'--------------------------------
Set rst = db.OpenRecordset("user")
If IsNull(Trim(Txt11.Value)) = False Then
rst.AddNew ' Farmane ezafe karan radife jadid
rst.Fields("user") = kar2.Value
rst.Fields("pass") = Temp$
rst.Update ' Update
rst.Close ' Close
'===========
End If
End Sub 
```

موفق باشیـد

----------


## masoud903

با تشکر از توجهتون و اینکه سریع بهم پاسخ دادین
1-کد بالا عمل کرد اما هدف من این بود که مثلا کاربر 1 بتونه رمزش رو عوض کنه
کاری که این کد میکنه ایجاد یه کاربر جدیده.واضحتر بگم من کاربر زیر رو دارم
user:amin
pass:12
با استفاده از کد بالا من در فرم جدیدم این اطلاعات رو وارد کردم
user:amin
pass:44
کاری که این فرمول میکنه اضافه کردن یه رکورد جدیده نه آپدیت اون
و مشکلی که در برنامه login پیش میاره اینه که من دو تا یوزر amin دارم که چون اسمشون مثل همه فقط اولی چک میشه و ملاک سنجش رمز نیز اولیه یعنی pass:12
پس یا باید همون یوزر اولی up بشه یا اینکه اون اولی پس از این روند حذف بشه یا....؟

2-من روشهای دیگه در مورد فرم login رو امتحان کردم اما در روش شما چون رمز دیکد میشه امنیت بالاتره.آیا واقعا اینطوره یا اینکه میشه این رمز دیکد شده رو هم پیدا کرد؟


واقعا شرمنده که اینقدر سوال میکنم و سمجم .امیدوارم حوصلتون سر نره
با تشکر

----------


## id1385

برای آپدیت کاربر اول به کاربر و رمز باید از روش زیر استفاده کنید.البته این روش ورودی رو از کاربر نمی گیره ولی شما می تونید اونو تغییر بدید
user:amin
pass:12


```
UPDATE [user] SET [user].[user] = "amin", [user].pass = "12", [user].active = 1
WHERE (((user.id)=17));
```

و اما در مورد سوال دوم شما



> 2-من روشهای دیگه در مورد فرم login رو امتحان کردم اما در روش شما چون رمز  دیکد میشه امنیت بالاتره.آیا واقعا اینطوره یا اینکه میشه این رمز دیکد  شده رو هم پیدا کرد؟


توی برنامه چارترهای کد امنیت رو تعیین می کنند یعنی ممکنه کسی بخواد با استفاده از کدی که می دونه شما اونو بکار بردین رمز رو دیکد کنه پس شما می تونی کد رو تغییر بدی.

Code = "5SrS÷9@rq×Ïä‡Ÿœ"



موفق باشید

----------


## masoud903

هر چی کد عوض کردم و از هر راهی رفتم نشد .دیگه چیزی نمیپرسم ترجیح میدم نمونمو بذارم اگه وقت کردید تصحیحش کنید تا منم از این برزخ در بیام
پیشاپیش از لطفتون ممنونم

----------


## id1385

> هر چی کد عوض کردم و از هر راهی رفتم نشد .دیگه چیزی نمیپرسم ترجیح میدم نمونمو بذارم اگه وقت کردید تصحیحش کنید تا منم از این برزخ در بیام
> پیشاپیش از لطفتون ممنونم


سلام به همگی
آقا معتاد فرو شدیم رفت  :بامزه: 
دیروز قول داده بودم که نمونه فرم ویرایش کاربر رو بیارم و آپ کنم، البته که ما همیشه خوش قولیم :تشویق:  











توی فرم بالا امکان تعویض رمز کاربر / ویرایش کاربر / حذف کاربر و اضافه کردن کاربر جدید می تونید داشته باشید.

*لینک دانلود در یک فایل زیپ شده* 


موفق باشید.

----------


## masoud903

رفیق کارت خیلی درسته.هم واقعا استادی تو اکسس هم با معرفت و خوش قول 
یه سوال دارم
با توجه به رشته تحصیلیت اکسس رو چطور یاد گرفتی 
یعنی منابع و روشهایی که میتونی پیشنهاد کنی چیه؟مخصوصا تو vba

بازم ممنون و موفق باشی

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
دوست عزیز نمیدونم چه منابعی رو به شما معرفی کنم ولی همین فرومها من جمله همین برنامه نویس خیلی منبع خوبی برای کسانی هست که می خواهند برنامه نویسی کنند و یا برنامه نویسی می کنن هست .
ربطی به رشته تحصیلیم نداشته چون من علاقه کامپیوتر دارم.
اکسس چون زبان ساده ای داره شما می تونید خیلی راحت درش پیشرفت کنید و با کمی تحلیل و شفاف سازی مسنله و طرح مسئله روی کاغذ و یا حتی ذهنتون می تونید برنامه های خوبی بنویسید.
شفاف ساز مسئله + کمی تحلیل + صبر و حوصله + آزمودن راه حلهای مختلف > نتیجه دلخواه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
دوستان امتحانات تقریباً در شرف آغازه، ولی دوس دارم هر چه سریعتر به این برنامه پروژه و سفارش اضافه کنم ولی حیف نمی شه دوستانی هم که این برنامه رو دانلود کردن یا خوششون نیومده یا هم که اراده به تکمیل برنامه ندارن دوس دارم با هم دیگه این برنامه رو تکمیل کنیم پس یه چیزایی که به نظرتون ضروریه رو بهش اضافه کنیم.
به نظر من اینا خیلی ضروریه:

تکمیل پیش فاکتورویرایش کاربرویرایش مشتریپروژه و سفارشذخیره سازی صدور خامبرنامه های زمانبندی شده...
ممنونم با آرزوی موفقیت برای تمامی دوستان.

----------


## id1385

سلام دوستان 
کسی تغییری در برنامه نداده ؟  :متفکر: 

موفق باشید.

----------


## crafcrab

سلام به همه
*جناب id1385* 

ببخشید میشه *پسورد دیگر یوزرها* رو در برنامه انبار داری که گذاشتین برای دانلود برام بفرستید

اگر لطف کنین سورس برنامه رو هم برام میل کنین
اگه خواستین سورس کامل رو ندین 
حداقل قسمتایش باشه 
اگه این کار رو برام بکنید خیلی بهم کردید
با کمال تشکر از شما

----------


## احسان صفری

سلام
دستت درد نکنه

----------


## id1385

> سلام به همه
> *جناب id1385* 
> 
> ببخشید میشه *پسورد دیگر یوزرها* رو در برنامه انبار داری که گذاشتین برای دانلود برام بفرستید
> 
> اگر لطف کنین سورس برنامه رو هم برام میل کنین
> اگه خواستین سورس کامل رو ندین 
> حداقل قسمتایش باشه 
> اگه این کار رو برام بکنید خیلی بهم کردید
> با کمال تشکر از شما


با سلام 
این برنامه رو شما می تونید ویرایش کنید بسته نیست می تونید روی فرم راست کلیک کنید و Form design رو بزنید و یا از کلیدهای ترکیبی Windows+F11 استفاده کنید.
برنامه رو می تونید از اینجا دانلود کنید که _آخرین ویرایشش_ هست.

http://yek-ashena.persiangig.com/00i...n-89-03-03.zip

رمز هر دور کاربر _123_ هست.




> سلام
> دستت درد نکنه


خواهش می کنم شما لطف دارین.

موفق باشید.

----------


## teamnet

آقا خيلي كمك كردي اين برنامه موجب شد كه من بيشتر راجب اكسس دقت كنم

----------


## id1385

> آقا خيلي كمك كردي اين برنامه موجب شد كه من بيشتر راجب اكسس دقت كنم


خواهش می کنم عزیز قابلی برای دوستان نداره!
التماس دعا

موفق باشید.

----------


## id1385

سلام 
آقا کسی بلده کد زیر رو بنویسه ؟
_Copy dataBass to some name_ >_ compress_>_ archive the new copy_

ممنون می شم !


موفق باشید.

----------


## vbnasim

دوست عزيز سلام
طبق تعاريفي كه از برنامه تان داشتيد دلمان به تاپ تاپ افتاد و دانلودش كرديم تا يه چيزي ياد بگيريم
ولي متأسفانه رمز ورود اوليه برنامه درست نيست يعني من 123 را براي دو دو كاربر وارد كردم و كليد ورود را زدم عكس العملي نشان نمي دهد 
لطفا راهنمايي نمائيد تا حسرت به دل نمانيم

----------


## id1385

با سلام
امیدوارم که تاب تاب دلتان آروم بگیره
دوست عزیز آمار دانلود بالای 500 نفر رو نشون میده ولی هیچ کدوم به مشکل شما برنخوردن البته بودن که نمی دونستن رمز رو ولی رمز موجودو که زدن کارشون راه افتاد.

در ضمن من در مورد برنامه ادعایی نکردم چون اگر اینطوری بود* edit* رو از برنامه بر می داشتم این برنامه رو هم برای تعریف از خودم یا مثل جوجه برنامه نویسا ننوشتم که بگم هستم یا چی، بلکه فقط نوشتم که کارمو راه بندازم و احساس کردم می تونه نمونه ای برای برنامه نویسای جوون و مبتدی عزیز باشه البته من توهین به هیچ کسی نمی کنم ولی شما هم بهتره این کار رو نکنین می تونید از روی سایت و یا از لینک زیر برنامه رو دانلود کنین.

لینک : http://yek-ashena.persiangig.com/00i...n-89-03-03.zip

موفق باشید.

----------


## shirin_sh1024

سلام
میشه یه توضیحی در مورد این پارت 1و 2 بدید؟ به نظر میاد هر دو یکی باشند :اشتباه:

----------


## vbnasim

سلام

آقا من برنامه شمارو دانلود كردم و وارد برنامه تون شدم، فقط مي خواستم بدونم جداول، فرمها و ... رو چطور مي تونم مشاهده كنم.

باتشكر

----------


## id1385

با سلام




> میشه یه توضیحی در مورد این پارت 1و 2 بدید؟ به نظر میاد هر دو یکی باشند


دوست عزیز شما می تونید آخرین ویرایش رو از این قسمت بگیرید!
اون پارت یک و دو کنار هم برنامه رو کامل می کنه یعنی برنامه رو تقسیم کردم به دو قسمت چون تا یک حجم خاصی رو برای هر فایل rar سایت اجازه آپلود می ده

لینک: http://yek-ashena.persiangig.com/00i...n-89-03-03.zip




> آقا من برنامه شمارو دانلود كردم و وارد برنامه تون شدم، فقط مي خواستم  بدونم جداول، فرمها و ... رو چطور مي تونم مشاهده كنم.


روی فرمها راست کلیک و گزینه Form design رو انتخاب کنیدکلیدهای ترکیبی windows+F11 رو فشار دهید
موفق باشید.

----------


## mohamad a

با سلام و خسته نباشید
آیا این برنامه را فقط با اکسس نوشتی یا از vb  هم کمک گرفتید؟
برنامه ای جالبی به نظر می رسه .
با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز

----------


## id1385

با سلام
از دوستان بابت حسن توجهشون ممنونم.
دوست عزیز بله من از کد بیشتر استفاده کردم چون اینطوری بهتر میتونم اون چیزی رو که می خوام به دست بیارم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Ali_Fallah

با سلام
اگر بخواهیم موجودی انبار تا یک تاریخ مشخصی را گزارش بگیریم ایا این امکان در برنامه وجود دارد
فرض کنیم میخواهیم موجودی انبار تا پایان خرداد ماه را پرینت بگیریم یا تا پایان سال 88 و...
(ذکر این نکته هم لازم هست که بنده خیلی با امکانات برنامه کار نکردم)

----------


## جعفر88

سلام
به نظرم استفاده از كتابخانه DAO و اشياء اون نظير RecordSet ها و QueryDef ها براي تعريف متغيرهاي گزارش گيري ميتونه راه حل خوبي باشه . در اين نمونه فايل تاريخ گزارش از روي فرمي دريافت و متناسب با اون گزارش تهيه ميشه .

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
نه این امکان موجود نیستش چون هر بار موجودی owerwrite میشه ولی برای تولید این امکان هست که تا تاریسخ خاصی تولید فروش و موجودی در اون تاریخ رو گزارش بگیرید.
فقط کمی تنطیمات می خوادش.
از دوست عزیزم* حعفر* تشکر می کنم.

موفق باشید

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام فراوان
در استفاده از برنامه تون و در قسمت گزارشات/توليد/ورود كالا؟ با مشكل فيلتر در نمايش گزارش در يك بازه زماني مثلا از تاريخ 26/01/89 لغايت 26/01/89 مواجه شدم بطوريكه قابل فيلتر نيست.
امكان داره راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام مجدد
اگر من بخوام از منوهاي مربوط به فروش كالا به انضمام فرمها ، گزارشات ، جداول و ... يك كپي جهت درج اطلاعات ورود كالا استفاده كنم ، با چه مشكلي مواجه ميشم.
اطلاعات ورود كالا مثل اطلاعات مربوط به صورت وضعيت روزانه پيمانكاران تامين مواد اوليه يك كارخانه.
ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد.

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
ببخشید من متوجه سوالتون نشدم  :متفکر: 
این برنامه فقط یه نمونه است شما می تونید ازش برای برنامه های خودتون استفاده کنید.
سوالتون رو یه کم واضحتر بگید اگه کمکی از دستم بر بیاد دریغ نمی کنم دوست عزیز.

موفق باشید.

----------


## shirazi2020

با سلام به همه دوستان
من زياد اكسس بلد نيستم ولي مي خواستم بدونم كسي اين برنامه را بدونه فاكتور خريد و فروش مي تونه تغيير بده
بعني اينكه فقط بشود ورود و خروج انبار را كنترل كرد بدون هيچ چيز اضافه 
با تشكر از همه دوستان

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام مجدد خدمت id عزيز
من در يك شركت بزرگ كار ميكنم كه برنامه انبارش از نرم افزارهاي همكاران سيستم هستش و فول !!!
كاري كه ميخوام با اين برنامه تو كارخانمون راه بندازم فقط جهت ورود كالا به انبار و جهت خروج كالا از انباره .
ميخوام جدال مربوط به Forosh رو كه تو برنامه هست رو جهت خروج كالا و كپي اون رو جهت ورود كالا به انبار استفاده كنم.


راستي در مورد پرسش اولم كه مربوط به ايجاد فيلتر در زمان ورود/توليد كالا در گزارش توليد/ورود كالا به انبار؟ (آخرين گزارش در منوي گزارشات) فكري نكردي ؟؟؟ :متفکر: 


در پايان آخرين تغييراتي رو كه با اجازتون در برنامه تون دادم رو براي شما گذاشتم

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام مجدد خدمت id عزيز
من در يك شركت بزرگ كار ميكنم كه برنامه انبارش از نرم افزارهاي همكاران سيستم هستش و فول !!!
كاري كه ميخوام با اين برنامه تو كارخانمون راه بندازم فقط جهت ورود كالا به انبار و جهت خروج كالا از انباره .
ميخوام جدال مربوط به Forosh رو كه تو برنامه هست رو جهت خروج كالا و كپي اون رو جهت ورود كالا به انبار استفاده كنم.


راستي در مورد پرسش اولم كه مربوط به ايجاد فيلتر در زمان ورود/توليد كالا در گزارش توليد/ورود كالا به انبار؟ (آخرين گزارش در منوي گزارشات) فكري نكردي ؟؟؟ :متفکر: 


در پايان آخرين تغييراتي رو كه با اجازتون در برنامه تون دادم رو براي شما گذاشتم

----------


## fedoracore1

منظورم از ايجاد فيلتر به صورت زير است :

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام مجدد خدمت id عزيز
من در يك شركت بزرگ كار ميكنم كه برنامه انبارش از نرم افزارهاي همكاران سيستم هستش و فول !!!
كاري كه ميخوام با اين برنامه تو كارخانمون راه بندازم فقط جهت ورود كالا به انبار و جهت خروج كالا از انباره .
ميخوام جدال مربوط به Forosh رو كه تو برنامه هست رو جهت خروج كالا و كپي اون رو جهت ورود كالا به انبار استفاده كنم.


راستي در مورد پرسش اولم كه مربوط به ايجاد فيلتر در زمان ورود/توليد كالا در گزارش توليد/ورود كالا به انبار؟ (آخرين گزارش در منوي گزارشات) فكري نكردي ؟؟؟ :متفکر: 


در پايان آخرين تغييراتي رو كه با اجازتون در برنامه تون دادم رو براي شما گذاشتم

----------


## id1385

> با سلام مجدد خدمت id عزيز
> من در يك شركت بزرگ كار ميكنم كه برنامه انبارش از نرم افزارهاي همكاران سيستم هستش و فول !!!
> كاري كه ميخوام با اين برنامه تو كارخانمون راه بندازم فقط جهت ورود كالا به انبار و جهت خروج كالا از انباره .
> ميخوام جدال مربوط به Forosh رو كه تو برنامه هست رو جهت خروج كالا و كپي اون رو جهت ورود كالا به انبار استفاده كنم.
> راستي در مورد پرسش اولم كه مربوط به ايجاد فيلتر در زمان ورود/توليد كالا در گزارش توليد/ورود كالا به انبار؟ (آخرين گزارش در منوي گزارشات) فكري نكردي ؟؟؟
> در پايان آخرين تغييراتي رو كه با اجازتون در برنامه تون دادم رو براي شما گذاشتم


با سلام 
دوست عزیز برنامه حسابداری همکاران سیستم دارای انبار کامل هست و شما نیازی به این برنامه ندارید. ولی اگر باز هم خواستید از این برنامه استفاده کند باید کمی اونو customize تا به اون نتیجه دلخواهتون برسید. از اونجا که معلومه شما نیاز به آخرین مانده و یا ورود و خروج ندارید بلکه ممکنه نیاز داشته باشید تا در یک بازه زمانی خاص این عمل رو هم انجام دهید که باز هم میگم اگه کمی این برنامه رو شخصی سازی تر کنید می تونید کارایی بهتری ازش انتظار داشته باشید.
و در مورد سوال اولتون :
راستشو بخواهید من برنامه نویس نیستم یا حداقل نمی تونم بگم برنامه نویسم این برنامه رو هم برای کار خودم نوشته بودم و نیاز به همه ی کارایی هایی که توش داره داشتم پس یه برنامه شخصی بوده ولی برای استفاده دوستان آپش کرده بودم و چون دقیقاً آخرای برنامه به وقت امتحانات داشنگاه من خورد نتونستم برنامه رو تکمیل کنم و اون قسمت موند و چند قسمت نیمه تموم دیگه!
الانم کمی سرم شلوغه فعلاً نمی تونم تکمیلش کنم ولی ان شاالله در اولین فرصت برنامه رو به بهترین حالت ممکن ویرایش خواهم کرد شما می تونید قسمت زیر رو که بصورت کامنت در اومده در برنامه رو تغیر بدید تا به اون قسمت گزارش ورود و خروج در یک بازه زمانی خاص دست پیدا کنید.
نمونه نا تمامش به صورت زیر بوده است 


Private Sub btn_submit_Click()
On Error GoTo errm
' Not checked the goods option
If IsTolid.Value = 0 Then
Select Case print_method.Value
Case Is = 2 ' Int and produc
DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_kol", acViewPreview
Report_Zoom "tolid_kol", 138
Case Is = 1
DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_prod", acViewPreview
Report_Zoom "tolid_prod", 138
Case Is = 0
DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_int", acViewPreview
Report_Zoom "tolid_int", 138
End Select
End If

'Checked goods option '-------------------->
If IsTolid.Value <> 0 Then
If IsNull(Trim(txt_dasteh.Value)) Then
txt_dasteh.SetFocus
ElseIf IsNull(Trim(txt_kala.Value)) Then
txt_kala.SetFocus
Else
If print_method.Value < 1 Then
DoCmd.OpenReport "tolidbyname2", acViewPreview
Report_Zoom "tolidbyname2", 138
Else
DoCmd.OpenReport "tolidbyname", acViewPreview
Report_Zoom "tolidbyname", 138
End If
End If
End If







'If print_method.Value < 0 Then ' Int and produc
'Select Case *Isvorood2.Value*
'Case Is = 0 ' only from kala
'only kala
'swith to a method
'If print_method.Value = 2 Then ' Int and produc
'DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_both", acViewPreview
'Report_Zoom "tolid_both", 138
'ElseIf print_method.Value = 1 Then ' only produc
'DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_prod", acViewPreview
'Report_Zoom "tolid_prod", 138
'ElseIf print_method.Value = 0 Then ' only int
'DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_int", acViewPreview
'Report_Zoom "tolid_int", 138

'Case Is < 1 ' from kala and from date to date
'Dim d1() As String
'Dim d2() As String
'Dim d3() As String

'If IsNull(Trim(txt_date)) Then
'txt_date.SetFocus
'Exit Sub
'ElseIf IsNull(Trim(txt_date2)) Then
'txt_date2.SetFocus

'End Select
'Exit Sub
'End If
'
'd1() = Split(txt_date, "/")
'il1.Value = d1(0)
'ay1.Value = d1(1)
'g1.Value = d1(2)
'd2() = Split(txt_date2, "/")
'il2.Value = d2(0)
'ay2.Value = d2(1)
'g2.Value = d2(2)
'
'If print_method.Value = 2 Then ' Int and produc
'DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_YMD_b", acViewPreview
'Report_Zoom "tolid_YMD_b", 138
'ElseIf print_method.Value = 1 Then ' only produc
'DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_YMD_pr", acViewPreview
'Report_Zoom "tolid_YMD_pr", 138
'ElseIf print_method.Value = 0 Then ' only int
'DoCmd.OpenReport "tolid_YMD_int", acViewPreview
'Report_Zoom "tolid_YMD_int", 138
'End If
'
'
'End If
Exit Sub
errm:
MsgBoxFa "اين قسمت در دست طراحي مي باشد "
End Sub



شما باید این قسمت رو تکمیل کنید کار زیاد سختی هم نیست ;)


موفق باشید.

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام مجدد خدمت ما id عزيز
درست مي فرمائيد من ميخوام از اين برنامه فقط جهت اجراي سيستم mis در كارخانمون استفاده كنم و اصلا زياد با انبارداري مرتبط نيست مثل ثبت خروج كالا از كارخانه ، ثبت ورود مواد اوليه به كارخانه كه از طريق باسكولهاي وزن كشي ميشن و استفاده از اين برنامه جهت برگشت كالاهايي كه از لحاظ فني رد مي شوند.
منم اصلا برنامه نويسي بلد نيستم و حتي كامنتي رو كه دادي نميتونم ويرايش كنم.
دارم دنبال يك نفر ميگردم كه اين كار رو برام انجام بده  :ناراحت: 
بازم ممنون از لطفي كه داري :چشمک:

----------


## hamid_shoja

دانلود کنيد  vb

دانلود

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام
با تشكر از لطفي كه دارين
در حال حاضر امكان ارسال پيام خصوصي نيست ولي
اگر وقت داريد ممنون ميشم كمك  كنيد.
1- فيلتر تاريخ را در گزارش توليد/ورود كالا به انبار رو فعال  كنيد.
2- يك مجموعه كپي شده از جداول ، گزارشات و فرمهاي مربوط به فروش  كالا رو جهت خروج كالا ايجاد كنيد.

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
دوست عزیز تونستید گزارش رو تکمیل کنید یا نه ؟

----------


## diana_zm

سلام ممنون از برنامه

----------


## diana_zm

id1385 
عزیز از برنامتون کمک گرفتم الان یه مشکل دارم توی تاریخ و ریپورت از موجودی کل از هر سند جدا می تونی برنامه رو ببینی و اشکال کارم رو بگی یا بی زحمت درستش کنید بازم ممنون

----------


## id1385

سلام سلام سلام و باز هم سلام!
بععععله !  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
آقا کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کک :افسرده: 
چی ؟ 
هیچی همینطوری!
آخه به قول اون آقاهه : سیگار گذاشتی کیبریت نذاشتی!  :بامزه: 
برنامتو گذاشتی رمزو نذاشتی !
بعدشم آقا من دیگه متاهل شدم سرم به سنگ خورده {شطرنجی کنید} پیغام واسه جوونا:
مجردی خوبه فقط وقتشو زیاد کنید.  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 

دوست عزیز شما رمزتو بذار چشم وقت شد حتماً بروی چشم.
برای خوشبختی جوونا {مخصوصاً سفارشیا :خجالت: } تو این ماه رمضونی دعا کنیم.

قربون همتون.


موفق باشید.

----------


## diana_zm

بازم ممنون دوست عزیز رمز برنامه 1111 است  منتظرم

----------


## fedoracore1

سلام id  عزيز
براي من كاري نكردي  :گریه:  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:

----------


## baran_m

سلام دوستان من برنامه انبارداری رو دانلود کردم واقعا عالی بود فقط کسی هست در مورد اون نوار ابزاری که اول رو صفحه میاد و گزینه هاش هم فارسی هست توضیح بده که چطور میشه این کارو کرد؟
ممنون میشم.

----------


## diana_zm

id  عزیز چی شد برنامه رو دیدی

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
یک سری تغییرات در برنامه داده ام که باعث اجرای بهتر برنامه میشه بزودی میذارم تو سایت.
موفق باشید

----------


## id1385

سلام
دوستان یک سری تغییرات در برنامه ایجاد کردم که میذارمش برای دانلود 
البته به مرور زمان کاملترش خواهم کرد.
*
رمز همه کاربرها 123 می باشد* 

*لطفاً هر دو فایل را باهم در یک دایرکتوری ذخیره نمایید و سپس پارت 1 را استخراج کنید.*

موفق باشید

----------


## behravesh_m

سلام دوست عزيز؛
ببخشيد شما ميتونيد فايل accdb اين برنامه رو براي كسايي كه ميخوان تازه شروع كنن بذاريد. چون ميخوام روابط اين ديتا بيس رو ببينم.
با تشكر

----------


## behravesh_m

سلام id1385؛
اگه براتون امكان داره ايميلتون رو به آدرس زير بفرستيد:
behravesh_m@yahoo.com
يه سري سوال دارم كه ممنون ميشم راهنماييم كنيد.

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
دوست عزیز این برنامه رابطه خاصی نداره اونایی هم که هست توی برنامه استفاده نمی شه این برنامه فقط با کلیدهای تعریف شده هستش که کار می کنه.

ایمیل من :   


موفق باشید

----------


## alipoor123@gmail.com

سلام ، واقعا خسته نباشید برنامه خیلی جالبی اما  كلید "حذف" در قسمت پیش فاكتور كار نمی‌كنه كه موجب دردسر می‌شه 
اگه می‌شه اینو درست كنید كه واقعا مشكل ایجاد كرده

----------


## HPARHIZI

سلام برنامه رو دیدم واقعا عالیه 
خب از اکسس بیشتر از این هم نمیشه انتظار داشت ولی خدائیش این برنامه رو نمیتونه کسی که داره برای اولین بار برنامه نویسی میکنه بنویسه

----------


## id1385

> سلام ، واقعا خسته نباشید برنامه خیلی جالبی اما  كلید "حذف" در قسمت پیش فاكتور كار نمی‌كنه كه موجب دردسر می‌شه 
> اگه می‌شه اینو درست كنید كه واقعا مشكل ایجاد كرده


با سلام و تشکر
عید قربان بر همه مبارکباد
دوست عزیز قسمت پیش فاکتور فعلاً ناقصه هنوز کامل نشده است بزودی کاملش می کنم (البته فصل امتحانا داره می رسه)

با تشکر

----------


## askar333

سلام
دوست عزیزی که برنامه را نوشته ای
خواهشمند یک کتاب در زمینه برنامه نویسی در  اکسس معرفی کنی 
با تشکر

----------


## id1385

با سلام به دوست عزیز askar

این نمونه رو ببینید (نمونه تکمیل شده از سایت برنامه نویس)
هر جا خواستید از تقویم استفاده کنید این کد را اضافه کنید


DoCmd.OpenForm "frmcalendar", acNormal, , , , acDialog
If strDate <> Empty Then
txt_date.Value = strDate
End If

فرم و دو ماژول همراه آن را در برنامه خود کپی و یا درگ (drag & drop)کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## Fatollah_ghazi

با سلام خدمت Id 1385 
فرم تقويمو در برنامه ام كپي كردم به همراه دو ماژول آن ولي هنگام بازكردن فرم اررور ميده اشكال از چيه؟

----------


## id1385

> با سلام خدمت Id 1385 
> فرم تقويمو در برنامه ام كپي كردم به همراه دو ماژول آن ولي هنگام بازكردن فرم اررور ميده اشكال از چيه؟


با سلام
نمونه مورد استفاده شده در یک فرم را برایتون ارسال کردم.

موفق باشد.

----------


## kaj3352409

سلام
با تشكر فراوان از نرم افزار عالي تان 
من هم دوست دارم برنامه نويسي را در محيط اكسس ياد بگيريم و تا كنون 5 كتاب در اين زمينه خريده ام ولي هيچ كدام حل مشكل نبوده اند 
مشكل من در مورد دستور نويسي و ماكرو نويسي است .
چه كار كنم  ؟ منبع يا سايتي هست كه تمام دستورات رو به فارسي توضيح داده باشه . يا اصلا نحوه دستور نويسي در محيط اكسس رو ياد داده باشه ؟
حتي cd  آموزشي هم گرفته ام ولي  ان چيزي كه خودم مي دونستم تكرار مكررات شد برام 
 حال اگر راه حلي داريد لطفا راهنمايي بفرمائيد ممنون مي شم.

----------


## naminionline@yahoo.com

> سلام
> 
> اول اینکه: آقا / خانم من کشته مرده تشکر نیستم فقط این تایپیکو زدم ببینم *بازم پست من حذف می شه یا نه* ؟ اگه نتونستم منظورمو برسونم معذرت خواهی !
> بعدش : آقای قربانی من از شما معذرت می خوام 
> 
> و اما :
> برنامه رو برای دانلود گذاشتم توی دو تا پارت 
> اینم *لینک دانلود مستقیم.*
> اول بگم که من این اولین برنامه بود که با اکسس نوشتم و چون ازش چیزی نمی دونستم خیلی خیلی مبتدیانه نوشته شده *پس* خرده نگیرین !
> ...


سلام من خیلی به دردم خورد دمتون بخاری برقی :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## AmirMomtaz

سلام و خسته نباشید
من این ورژن DEZH-CO-ANB.part01.rar و 02 را دان کردن ولی رمز کار نمیکنه (برای هیچکدام از کاربران) انگار فراموش کردید برای دکمه OK کدی نسبت بدید ! :بامزه:  ضمنا این دو فایل همنام هستند چطور باید در یک دایرکتوری قرار بگیرند؟ و دیگه اینکه اجرای هردو یک نتیجه داره و به صفحه اولیه Log in میرسند؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
با تشکر

----------


## id1385

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> من این ورژن DEZH-CO-ANB.part01.rar و 02 را دان کردن ولی رمز کار نمیکنه (برای هیچکدام از کاربران) انگار فراموش کردید برای دکمه OK کدی نسبت بدید ! ضمنا این دو فایل همنام هستند چطور باید در یک دایرکتوری قرار بگیرند؟ و دیگه اینکه اجرای هردو یک نتیجه داره و به صفحه اولیه Log in میرسند؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> با تشکر


 *
این برنامه فرمت اکسس 2003 هست ولی نمیدونم روی 2007 چطوری کار می کنه.
رمزرو گذاشته بودم 123 می باشند همه سطحهای کاربری.
دستورها کامل هستند و کار می کنند.
دو فایل در اصل یک فایل هستند که به دو جزء تقسیم شده اند برای کم کردن حجم برنامه، پارت یک رو شما اجرا کنید خودش بقیه اش رو از پارت دو فراخوانی می کنه و استخراج می کنه پس در اصل یک فایل شما دان کرده اید.
نه همنام نیستند دو فایل با دو اسم DEZH-CO-ANB.part01.rar  - DEZH-CO-ANB.part02.rar


*موفق باشید

----------


## askar333

سلام عزیزم خوبی 

میشه رابطه جداول های را به من بگویید

از گزینه تولزtool\relationships هم استفاده می کنم ولی خط های ان پیدا نیست.ولی جداول پیدا هستند و من نمی دونم کدام جدول با کدامیک ارتباط دارند.

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
دوست عزیز قبلاً هم گفتم رابطه ای توی این برنامه نیست و رابطه های موجود هم اصلی نقشی در برنامه ندارند فقط کلیدهای تعریف شده برای هر کالا و یا دسته و یا خریدار و هر فاکتور هست که برنامه از آنها استفاده می کنه اینطوری منطقی تر!

موفق باشید

----------


## AmirMomtaz

دوست عزیز id1365 با سلام ؛
حق با شما بود برنامه در اکسس 2003 اجرا شد پس معلوم شد تو 2007 از همان ابتدا کلیدهای ورود و انصراف کار نمیکنند! :لبخند گشاده!: 
آقا با این برنامه میشه موجودی کالای مغازه را انجام داد؟ (فقط خرید و فروش)
[ گویا شما دسته بندی کالا را محدود کردید چون وقتی تو فرم صدور کالای جدید، تو اولین کنترل (drop dawn دسته بندی) اسم جدیدی وارد کردم از خودش Visual Basic Runtime Error درکرد! (وهمچنین ابزار دیگر منوی اصلی برنامه) تا راه اندازی مجدد.
اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم
راستی میخواستم تأهلت رو تبریک بگم  :تشویق:  ولی بنده خدا اگر زودتر گفته بودی چنان نصیحتی بهت میکردم که تا آخر عمر دعام میکردی :متعجب:

----------


## id1385

سلام
دوست عزیز از بابت اون تشکره مرسی ولی حیف نیومدم پیشت مشاوره!!!  :خیلی عصبانی: 

اون خطایی که می گید توی نسخه های قبلی وجود داره چون بجای dmax از dlast استفاده شده بخاطر همین چینش به هم میخوره و آخرین عدد رو که میتونه بزرگترین عدد هم نباشه رو میگیره و بعلاوه یک می کنه و برمیگردونه که بعضی وقتا خطا می ده نسخه اصلاح شده اش رو تو کارخونه دارم براتون آپ میکنم.
بله دوست عزیز میشه از این برنامه برای موجودی مغازه استفاده کرد منتها توی مغازه باید سرعت زدن یک فاکتور با چند حرکت انجام بشه چون اینو برای کارهای صنعتی طراحی کرده بودم ممکنه کمی وقت گیر باشه که درنهایت موجب دلسردی و طرد برنامه میشه.تو فکر یه برنامه ام که با بارکدخوان کار کنه هستم ولی خودت می دونی که (کسی نیست؟ آروم!) زن و زندگی و کار و ..... و نقطه های × N  :افسرده: 


موف باشید.

----------


## tanha1364325

آقا باز نکرد     :گریه:

----------


## SYBER13

آقا مرسي از برنامتون

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام به id عزيز
لطفا كد نويسي مربوط به گزارش توليد روزانه /ورودي به انبار رو درست كنيد .

----------


## id1385

> آقا باز نکرد


لطفاً ورژن آخر برنامه رو بصورت کامل دانلود کنید سپس استخراج کنید چون شاید در دوپارت بوده و شما یک پارت اونو استخراج کرده اید.
حتماً دو پارتش رو در یک جا (در یک پوشه) ذخیره کنید و سپس فایل شماره یک رو part001.zip  استخراج کنید.
تمام  :بامزه: 

موفق باشید.

----------


## stabesh

سلام دستتون درد نكنه
ميشه كد تقويم شمسي تون رو هم بذاريد بي زحمت  :خجالت: 
من يه تقويم دارم ولي مال شما خيلي جالب تره
متشكرم

----------


## id1385

فایل های ضمیمه 								
  FarsiCal_with_sample_Form.zip‏  (72.3 کیلوبایت, 73 دیدار)
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1158852

----------


## iemt_hhk

سلام خدمت استاد عزیز آقای ID این برنامه ای که نوشتی به جرات می گم که یه شاهکار در زمینه اکسس است.اما در مورد خود اکسس من 2 سال با اکسس کار کردم اکسس این قابلیت رو داره که بشه اونو به Db Sql متصل کرد و تعداد کاربرانش بر روی شبکه رو زیاد کرد.من توی اداره خودمون برنامه ای با اکسس نوشتم و به sql متصل کردم الان بدون عیب و نقص داره کار می کنه و کاربران زیادی هم داره. البته من پست اول رو خوندم و بعد اومدم صفحه آخر اما تو صفحه اول از اکسس دلخور بودی ولی اینو هم بگم که توی کشور کانادا توی یه شرکت بزرگ برنامه اطلاعات پرسنلی دارن که با اکسس نوشته شده و میدونم که تا 1 ساله پیش هم از همین استفاده می کردن اون شرکت بیش از 7000 پرسنل داره. مرسی مرسی مرسی از برنامت من در حال نوشتن یه برنامه انبارداری هستم اما با VB .

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
دوستان با توجه به حجم کار و درس و زندگی و :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: .... برخی از ایرادات برنامه رو گرفته ام ولی هنوز زیاد روش کار نکردم امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد.


موفق باشید

----------


## amirjz

آقا واقعا کمک خیلی بزرگی کردی با این برنامه ت. ممنونم ازت

----------


## amirjz

آقا من یک ایمیل بهت فرستادم. لطفا چک کن  چون بعضی از جاهای این برنامه رو به مشکل خوردم. ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنی

----------


## askar333

سلام دوست عزیز

پیشاپیش عید نوروز را تبریک می گویییم

لطفا طریقه ساخت تولبار رو در اکسس توضیح دهید

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## Mehr@ban

سلام ID

خيلي ها شايد اينجوري سوال كرده باشند كه چه جوري زمان رود اطلاعات به فرم ها اونها رو كد ميكني و زمان فراخواني هم كد اونها رو ميشكني 
كه اين كار موجب بالا بردن امنيت در برنامه ميشه

كلام آخر:
اگه لطف كني و يه توضيح كامل بذاري كه اين كد مخصوص رو كجا بايد گذاشت و چه جوري ميشه فراخواني كرد خيلي خيلي خيلي ممنون ميشم.

*يا علي
**درياي فضل تو را آب بحر كافي نيست | كه تركنم سر انگشت و صفحه بشمارم*

----------


## id1385

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
در پاسخهای قبلی اشاره کرده بودم ولی روش کلی به این صورت است.


فانکشن زیر رو در یک ماژول قرار بدید.کد داخل ماژول بسته به میل خود شماست که چگونه قرار بدید.در هر کجا از برنامه می توانید این کد را فراخوانی کنید.یک رشته معمولی را به کد تبدیل کنیدیک رشته کد شده رو دیکد کنید.
Step 1 : Add code to Module

Public Function CODE_DECODE(DataString As String) As String 'code and decode strings
Dim Code As String, temp As String
Dim i As Integer
Dim Location As Integer
Code = "18933216581310565"
temp$ = ""
For i% = 1 To Len(DataString$)
Location% = (i% Mod Len(Code$)) + 1
temp$ = temp$ + Chr$(Asc(mid$(DataString$, i%, 1)) Xor _
Asc(mid$(Code$, Location%, 1)))
Next i%
CODE_DECODE = temp$
End Function


Step 2 : call function - Normal String's

Private Sub Command2_Click()
Text1.Text = CODE_DECODE("Your String Goes Here")
'_Return_ = aVFAbBGQ_TWZSFP\AV
End Sub


Step 3 : Call coded string

Text1.Text = CODE_DECODE("aVFAbBGQ_TWZSFP\AV")
'_Return_ = aVFAbBGQ_TWZSFP\AV

----------


## aminaltavista

> نام کاربری : عطا امینی - پشتیبانی 
> *رمز ورود : 123*


 دوست عزیز لینکت که فیلتر شده بود یه لینک دیگه بزار :افسرده:

----------


## id1385

> aminaltavista 	 	 		 			 				نقل قول: نمونه برنامه انبارداری کامل
>  نوشته شده توسط *id1385* 
> 
> 
> 
> نام کاربری : عطا امینی - پشتیبانی 
> *رمز ورود : 123*
> 
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز من آخرین تغییراتی که انجام دادم بعد برنامه رو گذاشتم تو همین برنامه نویس خودمون، اون وبسایت شخصیم بود ولی دیگه اکسپایر شده.


موفق باشد

----------


## Mehr@ban

:کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!: 
قربون دستت داداش خیلی خیلی مفید بود 
اون برنامه ای رو میگم که کد سازی میکرد
 :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## saeidmohammadi-hesabdar

سلام عزيزم 
از اينکه لطف کردي خيلي ممنون ولي برنامه شما فيلتر شده وقابل دسترسي نيست ميشه نمونه برنامه رو با ايميل برام بفرستي 
Tahrirgaran.shragh@yahoo.com

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
از فایلهای اتچ شده استفاده نمایید

موفق باشید.

----------


## michkadol

اقا خیلی باحالین باز هم بنامه بزارین کلی استفاده کردم متشکرم

----------


## abdoreza57

ضمن تشكر از دوست گرامي و استاد عزيز كه با طراحي و برنامه نويسي ماهرانه اين 
برنامه را تهيه نموده اند 
خواهشي كه دارم اين است كه لطف كنيد بفرماييد در قسمت ثبت مشتريان چه كدي در تكست باكست قرار داده ايد كه به عنوان پيش فرض تاريخ جاري را نشان مي دهد 
چون من در قسمت پيش فرض هيچ مقداري را نمي بينم !! اگه ممكنه در اين مورد تو ضيح دهيد 
با تشكر فراوان

----------


## id1385

با سلام 
ممنون از توجهتون.
کد زیر رو ببنید.


Private Sub Form_Open(Cancel As Integer)
loading
End Sub

Private Sub loading()
Dim numCount00 As Integer
If IsNull(dMax("[id]", "moshtari")) Then 'last code daste)
lngNextID = 1
Text11.Value = lngNextID
Else
lngNextID = dMax("[id]", "moshtari") + 1
Text11.Value = lngNextID
End If

'The Code Placed Here
date1.Value = To_Hejri(Now, 2)

Text3.SetFocus
End Sub

  این کد توی رویداد FormLoad اجرا می شه.


موفق باشید.

----------


## id1385

اون روشی که شما میگید به این صورت هستش. (فایل ضمیمه)

موفق باشید

----------


## id1385

با سلام
خدمت دوستان عزیز عرض کنم از اینکه این فایل رو در این قسمت آپ کردم معذرت خواهی می کنم چون ربطی به هم ندارن منتها چون نمیخواستم الکی یک تایپیک ایجاد کنم اینجا آپ کردم بازم معذرت.
و اما:
این فایلو روز اولی که امسال رفته بودم سر کار (90/01/05) درست کردم، دلیلشم این بود که با این که تو شرکت با ساعت زن ورود و خروج پرسنل میخورد منتها باتوجه به سوء استفاده هایی که شده بود تصمیم بر این بود که حراست نیز برای خودش یک برگه داشته باشه که توش بنویسه، کاری که تو بیشتر کارخونه ها و کارگاهها انجام میشه، دوست ماهم که تازه از سفر اومده بود برداشته برای همه کارتکس زده بود و چاپ کرده بود (Office word) ولی روزاش یادش رفته بود که با تاریخ مچ کنه، و این شد که این برنامه ی کوچیک رو با استفاده از ماژولهای دوستان عزیز سرهم کردم مرسی.

موفق باشید

----------


## amir179

> با سلام 
> دوستان با توجه به حجم کار و درس و زندگی و.... برخی از ایرادات برنامه رو گرفته ام ولی هنوز زیاد روش کار نکردم امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد.
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


با سلام و تشکر از برنامه جالب و عالیتون
میشه لطف کنبد و آموزش اضافه کردن Add-Ins روهم عنوان کنید
شدیداً نیازمند آموزش مفیدتان هستم 
با سپاس

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام به ID عزيز
ميشه در خصوص تكميل كد مربوط به قسمت گزارش توليد روزانه كمك كرده و اون رو كامل كنيد
در برنامه انبارداريتون

----------


## hasanr

سلام
برنامتون خیلی خوبه 
یک سوال درموردش دارم
چرا وقتی پسورد کاربر عطا امینی رو به طور مستقیم در جدول کاربران عوض می کنم یا کاربر جدیدی رو در اون اضافه می کنم ، در فرم ورود رمز رو ایراد میگیره ؟

----------


## id1385

با سلام
رمزهای وارد شده در جدول کد شده اند و شما نمیتونین دستی وارد کنید باید حتماً از قسمت کاربر جدید برای اینکار اقدام کنید و یا برای تغییر رمز هر یک از کاربران از قسمت " جانبی " این کار را انجام دهید.

درمورد نحوه کد و دیکد کردن اطلاعات در اکسس به صفحات قبل از این صفحه مراجعه کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## saeed144144

سلام
اگه بخواهیم فاکتورها رو بر اساس شماره سریال داخل فاکتور وارد کنیم چطور میشه این کار رو کرد یه نمونه رو گزاشتم اگه ممکنه راهنمایی بفرمائید.

----------


## fedoracore1

با سلام
اگه بخوام گزارش توليد يا ورود كالا به انبار رو بر اساس تاريخ فيلتر كنم بايد چه كنم
در حال حاضر عمل نمي كند.
شديدا مورد نياز است  :لبخند:

----------


## LivnnLivnn

سلام
خسته نباشيد
اين برنامه انبارداري مگه با اكسس 2007مشكل داره آخه كار نميكنه :گریه:

----------


## LivnnLivnn

> با سلام 
> دوستان با توجه به حجم کار و درس و زندگی و.... برخی از ایرادات برنامه رو گرفته ام ولی هنوز زیاد روش کار نکردم امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد.
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام
خسته نباشيد
اين برنامه انبارداري مگه با اكسس 2007مشكل داره آخه كار نميكنه
هرچي من يوزر و رمز رو وارد ميكنم برنامه هيچ عكس العملي نشون نميده

----------


## id1385

با سلام
دوست عزیز من با 2007 کار نکردم و اطلاع دقیقی ازش ندارم، قبلاً هم یکی از دوستان به این موضوع اشاره کرده بود.
2007 رو نمیدونم ولی روی 2003 خوب کار میکنه.


موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi_fiz

سلام دوست عزيز
شما بايد قسمت ماكروها رو در تنظيمات اكسس 2007 فعال كنيد يه جستجو انجام بديد
موفق باشيد

----------


## abbassamiezade

گزينه اپشن كه در نوار ابزار جداگانه آمده است را فعال كن مشكلت حل مي شه

----------


## royasaz_bam

برنامتون گرافیک خوبی داره  و جالب

----------


## royasaz_bam

دوست عزیز از بابت نمونه برنامه خیلی ممنون میتوانی توضیح بدی چگونه ماژول تابع عددی را به کار گرفتی نحوهع را با یک مثال توضیح بدی ممنون میشم

----------


## mhamedm2008

خیلی ممنون از برنامه عالیت
یه سوال داشتم و اون هم اینکه چه جوری میشه نام کاربری که با اون وارد شدیم رو توی فرم نمایش دهیم
با تشکر
منتظر هستم

----------


## id1385

با سلام

لینک زیر را ببینید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1263318

----------


## bemilove

(درفایل بالا) اطلاعات جدول قسمت پسورد کد شده است .وهمچنین پیغام های که نشان می دهد فونت آن به هم ریخته است.....چگونه این کد شدن را حذف نموده وکاری کنیم که پیغام ها فارسی گردد.(مخصوصا فونت دکمه ها به هم ریخته است)

----------


## id1385

آقا کسی آپدیت برنامه رو درست نکرده؟

----------


## aromega65

سلام
من تو یه شرکت بزرگ به کمک اینترفیس اکسس و بانک اطلاعات Sql برنامه خیلی خوبی نوشتم که الان بیش از 1000 کاربر داره
اگر دوستان خواستن نحوه ارتباط اکسس با بانک sql رو بدونن و در این زمینه رفع اشکال هم بشه در همینجا مطرح کنن
در صورت بالا بودن درخواست ها حتما تاپیکی با این عنوان ایجاد خواهم کرد.
من در هر زمینه ای که سایر برنامه نویسا اکسس رو ضعیف تلقی کردن تحقیق کردم و در کل بجز امنیت بالا (برای موارد خیلی حساس) ایراد دیگه ای ندیدم.(که اون هم با صرف کمی وقت به احتمال زیاد قابل رفع هستش)
از اینکه در اینجا مطرح کردم معذرت میخوام ولی در این خصوص در ابتدای این تاپیک بحث هایی شده بود و ابراز علاقه شده بود

----------


## Abbas Amiri

بیشتر اعضا دراین زمینه مشتاق هستند لطف کنید در لینک زیر مطالبتان را ادامه دهید تادوستان استفاده کنند.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...crosoft-Access

----------


## yaheidar

از کاربر *d1385*تشکر ویژه می کنم.
خدا خیرتون بده.
یا علی (ع)

----------


## Mehr@ban

سلام خدمت تمام عزیزان
میشه نحوه کد کردن اطلاعات جدول رو برام توضیح بدین
اینکه اطلاعات وارد شده از ظریق فرم کد شده و وارد جدول ها شده و برای نمایش نیز لازم باشد تا از طریق فرم ها فراخوان شده تا نمایش داده شود
به زبان ساده تر = وقتی جدول رو مستقیما باز میکنن کارکتر های عجیب و غریب نمایش داده بشه

*میشه در این تاپیک توضیح بدین خیلی ممنون*

----------


## niloofar_la

سلام دوست عزیز .برنامه فوق العاده ای نوشتید.من می خواهم یک برنامه انبارداری بنویسم با اکسس و سی شارپ اگر در انجام آن من را راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شوم.
میتونم بپرسم قسمت گرافیکی برنامه رو با چی کار کردید.برای طراحی فرم ها؟

پیشاپیش سپاسگذارم.

----------


## royasaz_bam

> kheyli kheyli mamnonam man ye taze karam vali kheyli kar saz bod dar rafe moshkelatam
> man mikham ye barname dar khosose kharid baraye yek mamor kharid benevisam aya mishe bishtar komakam konid
> ba tashakkor faravan


*دوست من لطفا پستهایت را به زبان فارسی ایجاد کن طبق قوانین این سایت شما مجاز به استفاده از حروف لاتین جهت متون فارسی نیستید* 
*اگر هم قوانین سایت را یک مطالعه بفرمایید ممنون می شویم*

----------


## amirsh46

چشم .باز هم خیلی ممنون بابت برنامه جالب و سودمند.

----------


## abodan_mycity

سلام ولی چرارمزویوزرروکه میزنی بازنمیکنه.؟؟؟

----------


## askar333

با سلام

خسته نباشید
من می خواستم که تاریخ رو طوی بانک ذخیره کند
چه راهی وجود دارد.
با تشکر

----------


## abodan_mycity

باسلام.ممنون ازبرنامه ی خوبتون.1سوال میشه انبارداری روتغییربدهیم مثلاانبارداری یک فروشگاه لوازم خانگی بکنی .

----------


## mog1360

با سلام و تشکر بابت برنامه خوبتون
با توجه به اینکه بنده چند ساله دارم برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی می نویسم و عنایت به این موضوع که رشته شما حقوق هستش و اینم اولین برنامتونه باید بهتون تبریک گفت  . من با برنامتون زیاد ور نرفتم ولی در یک نگاه کلی باید بگم که برنامتون GUI خیلی خوبی داره و کار کردن باهاش برای همه امکانپذیره . خسته نباشید منو پذیرا باشید

----------


## pmoshir

مشخصه كه رو برنامه وقت گذاشتيد من پيشنهاد ميكنم ساير برنامه هاي انبارداري رو ببينيد و از آنها ايده بگيريد

----------


## pmoshir

پيشنهاد ميكنم برنامه هاي انباري رو ببينيد كه به سيستمهاي ديگر متصل باشد مثل حسابداري،خريد و فروش و...

----------


## id1385

با تشکر از دوستان، قابل ذکر است که این برنامه را در اصل برای کار خودمون انجام داده بودم و از اول هم به فکر سیستمی جامع نبودم، با تشکر از دوستان


موفق باشید.

----------


## m2326499

باسلام و عرض ادب و احترام.  قبل از هر چیز لازمه از اقای id1385 تشکر کنم بخاطر برنامه بسیار جالب و حرفه ای.   من شغلم انبار متریال هستش و بیشتر با ایتم کد سروکار داریم  ولی گویا من دیر اومدم و کسی نیست کمکی در این زمینه بمن بکنه . هرچند که خودم  هم طراحی اکسس میکنم .  اگر کسی هنوز هم فعالیتی میکنه  ممنون میشم جواب بدید - متشکرم

----------


## rmashmoul

اگه بشه دسته بندی و گروه کالا ها  را سه مرحله کرد ممنون میشم  مثل کل و معن و تفصیل

----------


## amirali3250

سلام به دوست و استاد عزيز id1385
يه سوال داشتم خدمت شما؟
من يه جدول دارم كه مثلاً مشخصات 200 نفر  توش وارد شده! حالا من ميخوام فقط از اطلاعات بيست نفرشون (توي يه فرم يا گزارش) پرينت بگيرم.(توضيحات بيشتر: مثلاً من ميخوام براي يه مسابقه مشخصات 20 نفر رو توي يه ليست 20 نفره بدم؟ راستي اگه مثلاً افراد 22 نفر شدند چطور ميشه تو دو ليست گزارشگيري كرد؟) شما اين عمل رو چگونه انجام ميديد؟  :قلب:

----------


## shabakeha

با سلام.
دست شما درد نکنه .معلومه که خیلی زحمت کشیدید.
یک سوال داشتم.
در برنامه انبار داری در قسمت تعریف کالای جدید می خواهم جند تا واحد جدید به قسمت واحد کالا اضافه کنم.چکار باید بکنم؟
برنامه نویسی زیاد بلد نیستم.
با تشکر.

----------


## rmashmoul

با تشکر چطور میشه کد بندی و دسته بندی کالاها را سه مرحله ای کرد

----------


## shabakeha

کسی نیست جواب بده ؟
لطفآ جواب بدید  خیلی نیاز دارم.

----------


## shabakeha

دمتون گرم.

----------


## rmashmoul

با تشکر چطور میشه کد بندی و دسته بندی کالاها را سه مرحله ای کرد J کسی نیست جواب بده ؟

----------


## meisambashiri

سلام
من نمیتونم با یوزر و پسوردی که گذاشتید به برنامه وارد بشیم.
امینی
123
لطفا یوزر و پسورد برنامه رو برنامه رو برام بفرستید
با تشکر

----------


## sivana

> با سلام و تشکر از برنامه جالب و عالیتون
> میشه لطف کنبد و آموزش اضافه کردن Add-Ins روهم عنوان کنید
> شدیداً نیازمند آموزش مفیدتان هستم 
> با سپاس


با تشکر فراوان از قرار دادن این دیتابیس عالی
سوال مشابهی داشتم، چطور میشه add-ins رو ویرایش کرد.

----------


## zahak1368

سلام خسته نباشی...آقا واقعا دمت گرم...من چند تا سوال داشتم اگه جواب بدین ممنون میشم
1. چطوری میتونم این برنامه رو ادیت کنم برای کار خودم....(توضیحات قبل رو خوندم)
2. کد برنامه رو چطور میتونم ببینم...
مرسی

----------


## alizadeh.6725

دکمه shift نگهدار open  کن ...

----------


## portable

سلام  برنامه خوبی البته برای شروع خیلی خوب بود.( مرضیه)

----------


## DashAli

سلام
می‌دونم خیلی وقته که از این پست می‌گذره ولی می‌خواستم بدونم *نسخه 2010* اون رو هم ساختید؟
نسخۀ *64 بیتی* هم دارید ازش؟
چون روی ویندوز من ارور می‌ده!!!

می‌شه راهنمایی بفرمایید؟

----------


## مرتضی ز

آقا دمت گرم خیلی حال کردم
فقط یه سوال
میشه فرم تولید هم به این برنامه اضافه کرد؟
ممنون :قلب:

----------


## id1385

آره عزیز چرا که نه
خواستی برات درست می کنم 
البته نسخه آپدیت شده این برنامه آمادست باید آپلود کنم

----------


## Amin.del

> آره عزیز چرا که نه
> خواستی برات درست می کنم 
> البته نسخه آپدیت شده این برنامه آمادست باید آپلود کنم


با سلام لطفا نسخه آبدیت شده رو آپلود کنید ممنون

----------


## h35@m.r

سلام ، دوست عزیز میشه رمز ورودشو بگی چون 123 اصلا رمز این برنامه نیست و ورود نمیکنه.

----------


## mary_saberi

ما منتظر آپلود هستیم  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## id1385

> سلام ، دوست عزیز میشه رمز ورودشو بگی چون 123 اصلا رمز این برنامه نیست و ورود نمیکنه.


سلام توی همه نسخه ها 123 هست شاید اکسس شما اجازه اجرای کد رو نمیده

http://74.125.232.5/search?q=how+to+...tm%3B555%3B208

----------


## upstream

ما منتظر آپلود هستیم

----------


## upstream

با سلام . واقعا برنامه تون عالی بود . ولی من یک برنامه میخوام که فقط بتونم ورودی و خروجی ها را با ذکر نام آورنده و برده کالا و تاریخ وارد کنم و بتونم موجودی کالاهای انبارم را به راحتی بگیرم... کسی میتونه کمکم کنه.

----------


## mostafa.gh.n

سلام و کمال تشکر
آرزوی موفقیت همیشگی برای شما.

----------


## id1385

با سلام
این نسخه با کمی تغییرات ارایه می گردد.
افزوده شدن ارزش افزودهامکان تبدیل فاکتور به پیش فاکتور

رمز برای کاربر عطا امینـﮮ  ™ : 7086

دوستانی که از 2007 و بالاتر استفاده می کنند منوهای برنامه در Add-Ins قابل دستیابی می باشد.


موفق باشید

----------


## beheshtyy

سلام نرم افزار خیلی جالبیه
من یه فایل برای ثبت نسیه دارم
شما که در اکسس وارد هستید میتونید نظر بدهید فایل من هم قابل پیاده سازی در اکسس هست یانه ؟
و ایا نظری در باره راهی ساده تر برای ثبت نسیه دارید؟نسیه سوپرجوان .rar

----------


## hessam663

سلام
من اصلا نمی تونم وارد برنامه بشم user , pass رو قبول نمیکنه. لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## id1385

لطفاً تصویری از محیط برنامه قرار دهید
https://support.office.com/en-ca/art...3-2f3eafa904a5

----------


## ali2449

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامي 
برنامه انباري كه در آن توليدات روزانه و فروش روزانه ثبت ميگردد كه به كمك شما و ساير دوستان تنظيم و تهيه نمودم لذا نميدونم چطوري فرمهاي توليد و فروش رو بهم مرتبط كنم و موجودي آنها را با استفاده از توليد و فروش بدست بيارم خواهشمندم راهنمايي ام كنيد

----------


## id1385

> سلام خدمت دوستان گرامي 
> برنامه انباري كه در آن توليدات روزانه و فروش روزانه ثبت ميگردد كه به كمك شما و ساير دوستان تنظيم و تهيه نمودم لذا نميدونم چطوري فرمهاي توليد و فروش رو بهم مرتبط كنم و موجودي آنها را با استفاده از توليد و فروش بدست بيارم خواهشمندم راهنمايي ام كنيد


سلام
گوزلریم برناموی سن آپلود اله، گوزلر اوسته، اگه الیمنن گله دریغ المم.

دوست عزیز لطفاً فایلتو آپلود کن، مطمئناً دوستان نظرات ارزشمندی میدن.


موفق باشید

----------


## sg.programmer

چطور میشه به سورس این برنامه دسترسی داشت؟

----------


## ali2449

مشكل اينجاست كه نميتونم آپلود كنم

----------


## Amir26390

با سلام و خسته نباشید
ممنونم از اینکه این فایل رو در اختیار کابران قرار دادید.
 :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## yas.kh

دوست عزیز و مهربان واقعاً ممنونم از سخاوتمندی شما

----------


## behzadkamiab

سلام مرسی از برنامتون
با این یوزر و پسورد وارد برنامه نمیشه فقط!!! 
نام کاربری : عطا امینی - پشتیبانی
رمز ورود : 123

----------


## anahitakh

salam khaste nabashid dastetun dard nakone  male man kaar nemikone vaghti user o pass ro mizanam va vorud ro click mikonam engar na engar ke asan kari anjam shode

----------


## revengerios

سلام داداشم 
میشه کمک منم کنید 
من برنامه ساختم خیلی سادست ولی میخوام برای انبارم کد تعیین کنم که بشه کد تکراری وارد نکنم ارور بده

----------


## Mojtaba_Ja

سلام اقای عطا امینی
منم دانلود کردم اما با این مشکل روبرو شدم 
ممنون میشم که راهنمایی کنید


Untitled.jpg

----------


## barrai

دوست عزیز شما به احتمال زیاد از آفیس 64 بیتی استفاده می کنید 
 برای رفع این مشکل در قسمتی که قرمز رنگ هست هر کجا عبارت Declare را دیدید بعدش عبارت Ptrsafe  را مرقوم بفرمایید

----------


## Mojtaba_Ja

> دوست عزیز شما به احتمال زیاد از آفیس 64 بیتی استفاده می کنید 
>  برای رفع این مشکل در قسمتی که قرمز رنگ هست هر کجا عبارت Declare را دیدید بعدش عبارت Ptrsafe  را مرقوم بفرمایید


سلام
این کار رو انجام دادم اما همچنان قرمز رنگ هستش

----------


## mhamedm2008

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> در پاسخهای قبلی اشاره کرده بودم ولی روش کلی به این صورت است.
> 
> 
> فانکشن زیر رو در یک ماژول قرار بدید.کد داخل ماژول بسته به میل خود شماست که چگونه قرار بدید.در هر کجا از برنامه می توانید این کد را فراخوانی کنید.یک رشته معمولی را به کد تبدیل کنیدیک رشته کد شده رو دیکد کنید. 
> Step 1 : Add code to Module
> 
> Public Function CODE_DECODE(DataString As String) As String 'code and decode strings
> Dim Code As String, temp As String
> ...


با سلام
یک سوالی داشتم. اگر من رشته ای را به صورت کد در بیارم، چگونه با VBA می تونم دوباره این کد را decode کنم؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## ashabi47

سلام بر دوستان عزیز 
همچنان با مشکل 64 بیتی مشکل دارم 
ولی با حذف این کد ها مشکل حل شد که به نظر اصولی نمیاد

این لینک هم کمکم نکرد https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/983043

----------


## sultan_sleman

دمت گرم بابت برنامە داداش ولی من یە موشکلی دارم کە میون Table ها هیچ relationship  ی نیست اگە ممکن باشە بگید کە چگونە Table ها بهم متصل بشن!!! بازم ممنون.

----------


## hosseinwww

سلام آقای امینی خیلی ممنون بابت برنامتون 
این برنامه خیلی به کار من میاد . میتونم ازتون درخواست کنم یه سری تغییرات توش بدید یا راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم ازتون خیلی بهش احتیاج دارم. مثلا تاریخ ساخت کالا رو بدیم بعد تععین کنیم که مثلا بعد 5 سال تاریخ انقضاشه و یکسال زودتر از تاریخ انقضاش به ما آلارم بده یا به رنگ قرمز دربیاد ممنون ازتون اینم ایمیلم koroshbozorg957@yahoo.com

----------


## U.ncox

سلام.دوستان کسی میدونه چرا برای من یکسری نوشتها ناخوانا هست. لطفا راهنمایی کنید Capture.PNG

----------


## mosaArabi

سلام
تنظیمات زبان ویندوز شما به فارسی کامل تنظیم نشده . البته بسته به نوع ویندوزها دسترسی به محل تنظیم ها فرق میکنه

----------


## com12151337

سلام دوستان در پاسخبه  پست شمارهای  176 و 180 مابین کلمه declare و function کلمه ptrsafe  بگذارید در 64 بیت کار میکند یعنی به این شکل نوشته شود declare  ptrsafe function دیگه ارور نمیگیره
یا علی

----------


## iransim

جناب id1385 عزیز ضمن تشکر از برنامه خوبتان یک سئوال داشتم و ممنون میشم راهنمائی کنید
چطور میتونیم از ثبت کاربر تکراری در هنگام تعریف کاربر جلو گیری کنیم ؟
بازم ممنون

----------


## sbidaki

خیلی عالی و مفید و معلومه خیلی زحمت کشیدید من که در اکسس خیلی ضعیفم  :تشویق:

----------


## id1385

با سلام و احترام خدمت عزیزانی که به بنده لطف داشته اند و یک عذرخواهی از عزیزانی که تغییراتی در نرم افزار نیاز داشته اند و یا مشکلاتی را اعلام کردند.
خدمت عزیزان عرض کنم که بنده *دیگر پیشتبانی برای این نرم افزار ارایه نمی دم و توسعه هم داده نمی شه.*
این برنامه فقط برای رفع نیازهای خودم در شرکتی بود که کار می کردم و برای استفاده عموم بصورت رایگان ارایه شده.
و برای این گونه نیازها مانند انبارداری بهتره از سیستمهای تحت وب استفاده شود.

با تشکر

----------


## naderbahri

مباحث مربوط به انبارداری تحت اکسس و اکسل رو می تونید تو لینک زیر ببینید ، به همراه آموزش 0 تا 100 ایجاد نرم افزار 


http://officebaz.ir/?s=%D8%A7%D9%86%...t_type=product

----------


## khaveh

سلام ،لطف میکنید نسخه کامپایل شده از قسمت لاگین برنامه بزارید(حذف،اضافه وتغییرپسورد کاربر)

----------


## Masoudzb

سلام دوستان من یه برنامه حقوق و دستمزد تحت اکسس نوشتم ولی میخوام که قسط وام رو هم بهش اضافه کنم و اقساط وام رو بطور اتوماتیک کسر بکنه که متاسفانه این کار رو نمیتونم انجام بدم کسی میتونه یه راهنمایی کامل بکنه ممنون میشم

----------


## phptehran

خدا وکیلی دارم گریه میکنم چرا این دو تا فایله 
میخوام یکجا اکسترکت کنم اون یکی پاک میشه این دیگه چه داستانیه
یعنی واقعا برای فایل به این حجم کم نمیتونید یه فضا آپلود پیدا کنید
لطفا برنامه رو برام ایمیل کنید 
phptehran@gmail.com
و خودم براتون آپلود همیشگی و دایمی کنم
با لینک مستقیم

----------


## rashidianc

سلام میشه بفرمایید رو اکسس چند اجرا میشه ؟ چون به 2003 یا 2010 تست کردم در همون فرم ورود ایست میکنه و 123 را هم رمز دادم اثری نکرد

----------


## RAHAVA

باسلام چطوری  فایل اکسس 2010 /32بیتیی در 2019/64بیتی باز کنییم که خطا ندده مال من باز نمییشه ممنون اگگه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## tavakolelahi

سلام دوستان. یه راهنمایی میخاستم در مورد برنامه برای رستوران. به طوری که مثلا روی فرم اسم چند تا غذا موجود باشه و با کلیک روی هر غذا به تعداد کلیک غذا اضافه بشه به فاکتور

----------


## robina123

تشكر فراوان

----------


## 3020dadahamid

سلام وقت بخیر   ممنون
این مشکل را چجوری حل کنم ؟؟
 With MSGHOOK
      .hwndOwner = hwndOwner
      .hHook = SetWindowsHookEx(WH_CBT, _
            اینجا پیغام خطا میده                    AddressOf MsgBoxHookProc, _
                                hInstance, hThreadId)

----------


## fazl11

با سلام 
تشکر و قدردانی بابت زحماتی که کشیدید

----------

